# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس 10 سبتمبر 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الخميس العاشر من سبتمبر 2020م




#مجاهد الدوش

#صراعات ومكايدات وانسحابات في اجتماع مجلس المريخ.
#لجنة المسابقات تؤمن على انطلاقة الممتاز الاربعاء القادم.
#اكتمال ترتيبات مليونية جماهير المريخ يوم السبت أمام مقر الاتحاد.
#جمال خشارم : سنعاود التدريبات اليوم ولابد  من تحضيرات استثنائية.
#حضور كبير في تمارين الهلال المكثفة.
#كواليس اجتماع مجلس المريخ عقد (ابو آواب) القشة التي قصمت ظهر المجلس.
#سوداكال : لا يمكن معاقبة "مادبو وعمر" بلفت نظر وتجميد في آن واحد.
#المنتخب الوطني يتدرب صباحا ويرتاح مساء.
#شداد وابوجبل يجتمعان بإدارة المشاريع في الفيفا.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... السبت احمر.. أبقوا رقاق.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صفحة نادي المريخ السوداني [1] 



اعداد : ووااوواا

اعداد المريخ ينطلق صباح اليوم الخميس 

الاتحاد يستقبل مجلس المريخ والاتفاق حول اجراءات الجمعية العمومية بطلب من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المنتخب

سوداكال يفشل في فك تجميد الثنائي 

رئيس المريخ يلتقي لجنة التعبئة المريخية 

مجلس المربخ اجتماعه ظهر اليوم 

الاتحاد يوافق علي عقد جمعية المريخةالعمومية 

هيئة التراخيص تكشف عن الموعد الأخير لاستلام طلبات الأندية

منتخب الشباب اطلق صافرة الاعداد صباح امس
استئناف النشاط بدون جمهور

منتخب تشاد يبدي قلقه من إلغاء وديتي المنتخب

رئيس اليويفا: كأس السوبر اختبار لعودة الجماهير

وزارة الشباب والرياضة تؤكد استئناف النشاط وتُحرِج اتحاد الكرة

اتحاد الكرة يبدأ اختبارات القياس لمنتخب الشباب

شيبوب وقع عقدا مبدئيا مع قسنطينه الجزائرى وسيغادر عند استئناف الطيران

توافق الكاردينال والسوباط يدعم الاستقرار بنادي الهلال

عمار الصادق: الكاف رد على استفسار شهادات الرخصةA لدارسي 2017

منتخب الشباب يطلق صافرة الاعداد صباح الاربعاء باستاد الخرطوم

هيئة التراخيص تحدد (30) سبتمبر آخر موعد لإستلام طلبات الاندية

صقور الجديان تدربت على فترتين بالثلاثاء

هيئة التراخيص تكشف عن الموعد الأخير لاستلام طلبات الأندية

غياب ثلاثة لاعبين من مران الهلال

اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية تعلن عن مبادرة لدعم متضرري الفيضانات

الاتحاد يستقبل مجلس المريخ والاتفاق حول اجراءات الجمعية العمومية بطلب من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المنتخب

البروف جلال شارك باجتماع لجنة مسابقات الأندية بالكاف والتراخيص

الهلال يكمل اتفاقه مع الشعلة لتمديد عقده للازرق

شداد وابوجبل يجتمعان بإدارة المشاريع في الفيفا

ورشة تراخيص الأندية بالثلاثاء في الأكاديمية

أندية عالمية رياضية  تتضامن مع السودان في مواجهة الفيضانات

أطهر الطاهر: قلبي مع المتاثرين بالسيول والفيضانات

الهلال يواصل التدريبات وعقد لاعبيه يكتمل

حسن الذوادي: كرة القدم لها دور مهم في حماية التعليم من الهجمات

شكوك حول جدية هازارد في ريال مدريد

بالأرقام: برشلونة يحقق الرقم التهديفي الأسوأ منذ 12 عام بالليغا

أومتيتي يتعافى نهائيًا من كورونا

فابريزيو رومانو: برشلونة ينهي اتفاقه مع ديباي

جريزمان ينفي رحيله عن برشلونة

فينالدوم يكثف محاولاته للانتقال لبرشلونة

برشلونة يرفض رحيل بيدري للبايرن

مانشستر سيتي يصدم برشلونة بمطالبه في صفقة غارسيا

ديباي يوقع على عقود انتقاله إلى برشلونة

تقارير: سواريز يجمد مفاوضاته مع يوفنتوس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتصالات بين الجهاز الفني للمريخ و(المدينة)




الخرطوم: عبد العظيم عمر
#ووااوواا
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ(الانتباهة) أنّ إتصالات جرت بين الجهاز الفني للمريخ ولاعب الفريق المنتهية إعارته من ظفار العمُاني بكري المدينة مؤخراً
ووفق المصادر فإنّ الخطوة جاءت للاستفسار عن وضعية اللاعب مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة بعد عودته الأخيرة إلى السودان قادماً من عمان
 وخاض اللاعب الشهير بـ(العقرب) تجربة إحترافية مع نادي ظفار العُماني لمدة ستة أشهر لعب خلالها مباراتين مع الفريق قبل أنّ تتوقف الأنشطة الرياضية بسبب جائحة كورونا وقبل الإنتقال إلى الدوري العمُاني وقّع بكري المدينة عقداً مع المريخ لمدة عامين قبل أنّ يتمّ إعارته.
وقالت المصادر الموثوقة لـ(الانتباهة)، إنّ الجهاز الفني تواصل مع اللاعب وبحث معه وضعيته لضمه ضمن المرحلة المقبلة التي تتطلب تواجد جميع اللاعبين تأهباً لاستكمال الموسم الحالي والاستعداد للبطولة الإفريقية والعربية.
وبحسب المعلومات المؤكّدة فإنّ اللاعب أشار إلى عودته إلى الكشوفات وأنّه في إنتظار الضوء الأخضر للإنضمام إلى التحضيرات.
ويعوّل الطاقم الفني للفرقة الحمراء على اللاعب بكري المدينة في الموسم المقبل بأعتباره المهاجم الأكثر خبرةً بعد مغادرة محمد عبد الرحمن إلى الدوري الجزائري، بجانب إنتقال خالد النعسان إلى الدوري السعودي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورت249” يكشف تفاصيل اجتماع مجلس المريخ



سبتمبر 9, 20200

عقد مجلس المريخ اجتماعا اليوم “الاربعاء” بحضور جميع اعضاء المجلس وترأسه ادم سوداكال بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي.

ووفقا لتنوير صحفي اوضح احمد مختار عضو المجلس للاعلاميين ان المجلس ناقش عديد الملفات، مبينا ان المجلس سيعقد اجتماع غدا “الخميس” لاستكمال النقاش حول متبقي الملفات.

وتحصل “سبورت249” على كواليس الاجتماع حيث تم ابعاد الصادق مادبو امين الخزينة وعضو المجلس عمر محمد عبدالله من الاجتماع في بدايته وفقا لقرار المكتب التنفيذي بتعليق عضوية الثنائي.

وقال مصدر موثوق ل”سبورت249” ان ادم سوداكال اصر على عودة الثنائي الى الاجتماع ولم ينجح في ذلك عبر التصويت، وسط اعتراض من المجموعة التي اتخذت قرار تجميد عضوية الصادق وعمر.

واضاف المصدر”  احد اعضاء المجلس ابلغ سوداكال بعد عودة مادبو وعمر الى الاجتماع ان هذا ليس اجتماع وإنما ونسة”.

وكان رباعي المجلس الكندو وأسد وهيثم الرشيد وخالد احمد المصطفى غادروا اجتماع المجلس قبل اكتماله.
وحسب المصدر ” اجتماع مجلس الادارة الذي تم الاتفاق عليه غدا سيقدم فيه مادبو وعمر محمد عبدالله ما يفيد حول عقد الاستثمار مع ابو اواب ، كما سيناقش تجميد قرار الرئيس باعفاء المدير التنفيذي، اضافة الى مبادرة لجنة التعبئة للم الشمل المريخي”.

وكان مجلس المريخ حدد جمعية عمومية في 3 اكتوبر لانتخاب اللجان العدلية تمهيدا لقيام انتخابات مجلس جديد بعد نهاية فترته في اكتوبر المقبل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يستعيد زمام السيطرة في المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




سوداكال 
استعاد  آدم عبد الله سوداكال رئيس نادي المريخ، السيطرة على مجلس الإدارة، وذلك  بعد ظهور أهم نتائج اجتماع اليوم الأربعاء، الذي انعقد بمقر المكتب  التنفيذي، وضم 9 أعضاء.

وفي كواليس الاجتماع، التي حصل عليها ""، أن بداية الاجتماع اقتربت من الحدة، حول وضعية أمين الصندوق الصادق جابر مادبو، وعضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله.

وفي مستهل الاجتماع اعترضت مجموعة داخل مجلس الإدارة، على حضور الثنائي، بحجة أن عضويتهم مجمدة بقرار سابق، وغادر الثنائي الاجتماع.

وتدخل رئيس المريخ، حيث قال إن قرار تجميد عضوية أمين الصندوق مرفوض، لأنه تم لفت نظرهما وتم فسخ العقد الاستثماري الذي شاركا فيه.

وأضاف آدم عبد الله سوداكال: "لا يوجد قانون في السودان يعاقب الشخص مرتين"، فعاد الثنائي للاجتماع.

وهذا  مؤشر على أن مجموعة آدم سوداكال داخل المجلس المنقسم باتت تضم 5 أعضاء،  إلى جانب قيمة صوت الرئيس عند ضرورة التصويت على القرارات.

وتداول  مجلس المريخ ملف الاستثمار والمستثمر السابق، وتحدث المجتمعون بتفصيل شديد  فيه، حيث تأكد أن الملف ما يزال عالقا، خاصة أن عملية فسخ العقد تمت من طرف  واحد، وقرر المجلس مواصلة الاجتماع غدا الخميس.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبدأ الاستعداد للدوري الممتاز إعتباراً من اليوم الخميس







الخرطوم: الساقية برس

قرر القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ أن تنطلق تحضيرات الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي اليوم الخميس، تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدير الفني التونسي جمال خشارم، وطاقمه المعاون على ملعب سلاح المهندسين بامدرمان.


وأفادت متابعات ” الساقية برس”، بان الفريق الاحمر يتأهب لمباريات الدوري الممتاز التي يتوقع أن تستأنف خلال الأيام القادمة على أن تستمر التحضيراتبصورة يومية حتى موعد الاستحقاقات.

ويشير ” الساقية برس” إلي أن وزارة الشباب والرياضة تسلمت الثلاثاء، موافقة وزارة الصحة الاتحادية على استئناف الأنشطة الرياضية بدون جمهور ورفع التعليق القائم منذ تاريخ (ظ،ظ§ مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ ) بقرار من وزارة الشباب والرياضة وفقا لتوصية من وزارة الصحة بسبب جائحة كورونا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توضيح مهم من الدكتور مزمل ابو القاسم






في اللقاء الإذاعي الذي تم مع الزميل الصديق زهير عبادي بإذاعة هوى السودان زعم السيد علي أسد عضو مجلس المريخ أن مجلسهم لا يمتلك مستندات توضح قيمة المبلغ المدفوع لكاس لتغطية أتعاب التقاضي في دعوى المريخ الاستئنافية المرفوعة ضد الاتحاد السوداني.


أعلاه خطابان واردان من محكمة كاس سلمتهما بيدي للمجلس، يشير أولهما - بتاريخ 9 يناير 2019- إلى مطالبة المحكمة لنادي المريخ بسداد مقدم الأتعاب كاملاً (42) ألف فرنك سويسري بعد أن رفض الاتحاد سداد نصيبه من المقدم (21) ألف فرنك وربط رده بتسديد المريخ للأتعاب كاملة (للتعجيز).. ويؤكد الثاني - بتاريخ 21 يناير 2019 أن المريخ بادر بسداد مقدم الأتعاب كاملاً ويوجه الاتحاد بالرد على عريضة الدعوى، كما سلمتهم إيصال التحويل من بنك باركليز لندن لحساب المحكمة في بنك كريديت سويس آي جي، وفيه وردت الإشارة للمبلغ بوضوح، (42) ألف فرنك سويسري، فكيف يدعي عضو المجلس أنهم لا يعلمون قيمة الأتعاب ولا يمتلكون مستندات لها كي يطالبوا الاتحاد بسدادها؟

ما لا يعلمه أسد أن المجلس خاطب الاتحاد قبل أيام مطالباً إياه بتنفيذ القرار وأرفق مع الخطاب المستندات المذكورة أعلاه. 
ليست مسئوليتنا إذا كان عضو المجلس الهمام يجهل ما يدور في ناديه وداخل مجلسه.

د. مزمل أبو القاسم 

في الحوار نفسه حاول السيد علي أسد تجهيلي بادعاء أنني أوردت معلومة غير صحيحة عن تاريخ إبرام اتفاقية (الاعتراف بقرارات التحكيم الأجنبية وتنفيذها) بادعاء أنها أبرمت في نيويورك عام 1959 وليس 1958 كما ذكرت أنا في الحلقة.
يبدو أن صديقنا أسد تلقى قبل الحلقة معلومة مضروبة حول الاتفاقية فأراد يستخدمها ضدي لاستعراض معلوماته القانونية وتجهيلي بتأكيد عدم درايتي بتاريخ إبرام الاتفاقية.
تم توقيع الاتفاقية في العاشر من شهر يونيو عام 1958 وليس 1959 كما ادعى الأسد، واسمها بالإنجليزية:
 New York Convention on the Recognition and Enforcement of Foreign Arbitral Awards of 10 June , 1958
اتفاقية الاعتراف بقرارات التحكيم الأجنبية وتنفيذها، نيويورك 10 يونيو 1958 لذا لزم التنويه.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												لجنة المسابقات تؤمنّ على موعد جديد لمعاودة الممتاز 											







الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الكل يترقّب معاودة الدوري الممتاز بعد التوقف الذي دام طويلاً.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ اللجنة المنظمّة أمنّت على  انطلاقة منافسة الدوري الممتاز لاستكمال المباريات في السادس عشر من سبتمبر  الجاري.



وقالت المصادر إنّ لجنة المسابقات ستصدر جدول المباريات غدًا”الخميس”.
وفي ذات السياق، اعتمدت اللجنة المنظمة ملعب المريخ لاستضافة مباريات  الممتاز في المرحلة المقبلة وفقًا لتقرير اللجنة التي كلّفت بالملف.
و”الثلاثاء”، أصدرت وزارة الشباب والرياضة قرارًا بفك حظر الأنشطة الرياضية بعد تعليقها في وقتٍ سابقٍ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لهباب يفاجئ لاعبيه بمباريات داخلية في إنطلاق إعداد منتخب الشباب 


أطلق المنتخب الوطني الشاب لكرة القدم (تحت 20 سنة)، صافرة الانطلاق لإعداده، عند الساعة الثامنة من صباح الاربعاء 9 سبتمبر – أيلول – 2020م، على ترتان استاد الخرطوم، تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن منير لهباب الفرنسي الجنسية، الجزائري الأصل، المدير الفني للمنتخبات السنية، والكابتن محمد موسى المدرب العام، والكابتن حسن إيطاليا مدرب الحراس ، وأسعد سلمان أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي، وفاجأ لهباب اللاعبين بأداء مباراة داخلية في إطار التصفية من الكلية الحالية، والتي تضم (40) لاعباً، أتوا بترشيح من عدة ولايات، وبعدها سيتم الدمج مع الكلية القديمة، وفي تصريح للموقع الرسمي للاتحاد Sudanfa.com، قال منير لهباب المدير الفني للمنتخبات السنية، انه سيخضع كل اللاعبين الحاليين إلى خمس مباريات داخلية من أجل الاختبار، وسيعمل على إضافة المواهب للكلية، ورأى لهباب ان السودان زاخر بالمواهب، وإكتشاف المواهب ليس بالعمل الصعب، لكن الجهد الحقيقي يحتاجه تأهيلها، وأبان المدير الفني للمنتخبات السنية، ان أي منتخب لديه بابان؛ الأول للدخول والثاني للخروج، والبقاء سيكون للأفضل، وأعرب عن ارتياحه للدعم الكبير الذي يجده من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، ومن جهازه الفني المعاون، وقال انهم عازمون على بناء منتخبات قوية تشرف الكرة السودانية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين الرياضية العالمية 





* اتحاد جدة يحسم معاناة البقاء بثنائية أمام العدالة بالدوري السعودي
* صحيفة: سواريز يجمد عملية انتقاله إلى يوفنتوس
* برشلونة يعلن شفاء أومتيتي من كورونا
* الاتحاد الإفريقي يناقش تثبيت مواعيد نصف نهائي "الأبطال" الْيَوْم
* ميلان يستعير ساندرو تونالي لاعب خط وسط بريشيا الايطالي
* ساوثغيت مدرب إنجلترا ينتقد توقيت إقامة المباريات الدولية
* أزمة بين سان جيرمان واتحاد الكرة الفرنسي بعد إصابة مبابي بكورونا
* التصويت على إلغاء كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي 2020 الْيَوْم
* غاريث بيل يغيب عن المران وريال مدريد سيدفع قيمة العامين المتبقيين في عقده
* برشلونة يبدأ خطوات استعادة هيكتور بيليرين
* فينالدوم يستعد لاجتماع "حاسم" مع يورغن كلوب
* إحالة ملف اختفاء كأس الأمم إلى نيابة الأموال العامة
* شكوك حول إقامة لقاء غرناطة وبيلباو بسبب خلاف بين الرابطة والاتحاد الإسباني
* رسميا.. شيفيلد يونايتد الإنجليزي يضم الأسكتلندي بيرك
* ساندرو تونالي لاعب بريشيا يجتاز الكشف الطبي في ميلان
* ريال مدريد غاضب من تصرف البلجيكي إيدين هازارد
* ستاندر لياج البلجيكي يقدم لاعبه الجديد "موليكا" قادما من مازيمبي
* بوكا جونيورز يعلن عودة لاعبيه المصابين بكورونا
* ميلان يسحق فيتشنزا بخماسية في مباراة ودية
* السعودية تدشن حملة ترويجية لاستضافة كأس آسيا 2027
* أوزيل: إذا أردت عدم الفوز بأي لقب، يتوجب علي الذهاب إلى توتنهام
* أتلانتا يوافق على بيع أليخاندرو غوميز لنادي النصر السعودي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفكرة الْيوْمَ 







 *الدوري الفرنسي  - مباراة مؤجلة 




* لانس (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمانالساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN Sports
------------------------------------


  *الدوري الأوروبي  - التمهيدي 
* كاليو نوم - إستونيا (-- : --) مورا - سلوفينياالساعة: 16:30 / القناة: beIN Sports
------------------------------------


 *الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 26 :


* بيراميدز (-- : --) المصري الساعة: 15:30 / القناة:اون سبورت

* الانتاج الحربي (-- : --) اسوان الساعة: 18:00 / القناة:اون سبورت
* المقاولون العرب (-- : --) حرس الحدود الساعة: 18:00 / القناة:اون سبورت
* سموحة (-- : --) الزمالك الساعة: 20:30 / القناة:اون سبورت
------------------------------------

 *الدوري التونسي - الاسبوع 25 :


* الترجي (-- : --) النجم المتلوي الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: التونسية الرياضية

* النجم (-- : --) الملعب الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: التونسية الرياضية
* الصفاقسي (-- : --) الافريقي الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: التونسية الرياضية
------------------------------------

  نتائج مباريات الامس 



 *الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30 


* الهلال (2 : 1) الشباب
* ضمك (4 : 3) الفتح
* العدالة (0 : 2) الاتحاد
* النصر (3 : 2) الاتفاق
* الحزم (0 : 2) الوحدة
* الفيصلي (2 : 1) أبها
* الأهلي (2 : 0) الرائد
* التعاون (1 : 0) الفيحاء
------------------------------------
 *الدوري المغربي - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 :


* الجيش الملكي (1 : 1) الوداد


------------------------------------





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد جدة يُنهي معاناة البقاء بثنائية أمام العدالة
جدة - كووورة




لاعبو اتحاد جدة
فاز  اتحاد جدة على مستضيفه العدالة بثنائية نظيفة، في المباراة التي جرت على  ملعب مدينة الأمير سعود بن جلوي بالأحساء، في ختام الدوري السعودي  للمحترفين.

وسجل هدفي اتحاد جدة، فهد المولد في الدقيقة 11، وويلفرد بوني في الدقيقة 28 من ركلة جزاء.

وبهذ الفوز، رفع اتحاد جدة رصيده إلى 35 نقطة في المركز العاشر، بينما تجمد رصيد العدالة عند 21 نقطة في ذيل الترتيب.

ورفض لاعبو العميد، الدخول في أي حسابات لحسم بقاء الفريق في الدوري المحلي، ودخل بضغط مبكر أسفر عن هدفين في الشوط الأول.

وكاد فهد المولد أن يفتتح التسجيل مبكرًا بعد مرور دقيقتين فقط، عندما انفرد بحارس ضمك، واصطدمت الكرة برأسه وتحولت لركلة ركنية.

وواصل  اتحاد جدة، هجومه المبكر على مرمى العدالة، وفي الدقيقة 11، تلقى فهد  المولد، تمريرة بوني، وانفرد بالحارس، وأودع الكرة داخل الشباك.



وفي  الدقيقة 27، احتسب خالد الطريس حكم المباراة، ركلة جزاء لصالح اتحاد جدة،  بعد تعرض فهد المولد، لعرقلة من مدافع العدالة، وتكفل ويلفرد بوني بتسديدها  بنجاح.



وبدأ لاعبو العدالة، المشاركة في الهجوم وامتلاك الكرة، لكن اتحاد جدة صمد لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم الضيوف 2-0.

وعاد  لاعبو اتحاد جدة في الشوط الثاني، أكثر هدوء من البداية التي كانوا عليها  في بداية المباراة، مع نشاط هجومي ملحوظ للاعبي العدالة.



وكاد ميدوين أن يقلص الفارق في الدقيقة 58، لكنه سدد بعيدًا عن مرمى اتحاد جدة.

واستشعر لاعبو اتحاد جدة، بالخطر، وأنقذ محمد المقهوي، مرماه من هدف مؤكد برأسية زياد الصحفي، يليها تسديدة صاروخية من فهد المولد.

وفرض لاعبو اتحاد جدة، سيطرتهم على مجريات المباراة، لينتهي اللقاء بفوز العميد 2-0.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد الله هدافًا للدوري السعودي.. ويحقق إنجازًا غائبًا منذ 39 عامًا


السعودية - كووورة




حمد الله 
توج  مهاجم النصر، المغربي عبد الرزاق حمد الله، بلقب هداف الدوري السعودي  للمحترفين، برصيد 29 هدفًا، ليكسر إنجازًا ظل صامدًا لمدة 39 عامًا.

واحتفظ حمد الله بلقب هداف البطولة، للموسم الثاني على التوالي، حيث توج بها الموسم الماضي بعد تسجيل 34 هدفًا.



ولم  يتمكن أي لاعب نصراوي من الفوز بلقب هداف الدوري، لأكثر من موسم متتالي،  منذ قيام أسطورة النصر، ماجد عبد الله، بتحقيق هذا الإنجاز خلال 3 مواسم  متتالية من 1979 وحتى 1981.

وتصدر حمد الله قائمة هدافي الدوري برصيد 29 هدفا، بينما حل مهاجم الهلال، الفرنسي بافيتيمبي جوميز في المركز الثاني برصيد 27 هدفًا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري السعودي بعد المرحلة الاخيرة 



ترتيب هدافين الدوري السعودي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساعد رئيس الهلال يسخر ويؤكّد : ما عندي علاقة بالمؤتمر الوطني"



#ووااوواا
سخر مساعد رئيس نادي الهلال وعضو لجنة التطبيع الفاضل التوم من الحديث حول اكتسابه عضوية نادي المريخ.
وقال الفاضل بحسب تصريحاتٍ أوردتها صحيفة الصيحة الصادرة اليوم”الثلاثاء””سمعت بترويج لمثل هذا الحديث من قبل وبالضرورة لا علاقة لي بالإيصالات التي يدور الحديث حولها، وهذا الأمر يسأل عنه نادي المريخ سواء مكتبه التنفيذي أو مسؤولي وموظفي العضوية بالنادي ممن يقومون باستخراج الإيصالات.
وتابع” بالنسبة لي لا يعنيني بشئ، فقد سبق لي العمل في رابطة مشجعي الهلال ومن بعدها في عدّة مجالس وهذا الأمر معروف لكلّ الوسط الرياضي”.
وأكمال” فهل يمكن أنّ يكون عمّار باشري أو المؤتمر الوطني بدرجة من السذاجة التي يستخرج فيها إيصالات عضوية نادي المريخ لهلالي معروف لكلّ الوسط الرياضي، وما هي الفائدة التي سيجنيها”.
وأضاف” إنّ كان الأمر حشد عضوية للتصويت فيمكن لمن يرغب في هذه الممارسة أنّ يستجلب أعدادًا كبيرة من معارفه ومحيطه ممن لا يعرف انتماءهم دون أنّ يكون بحاجة لإدارج شخصيات معروفة للكافة”.
وأردف” تحليلي الشخصي للأمر أنّ هنالك صراع عضوية في المريخ وأنّ من أقدم على تلك الخطوة أراد أنّ يطعن في العضوية وأنّ يمتلك مستندًا يثبت به أنّ هنالك مشكلة في العضوية”.
ونفى الفاضل التوم أنّ تكون له أيّة علاقة بالمؤتمر الوطني.
وأضاف” أنا ما عندي علاقة بالمؤتمر الوطني وما بعرف بابه بي وين وما حصل دخلت داره”




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 
 *إسماعيل حسن* 
 *ما قل ودل* 

â–ھï¸ڈثقوا فيني إخوتي وأبنائي الصفوة ... الهلال لم ولن يفاوض أي لاعب مريخي..
â–ھï¸ڈالأخبار الرائجة عن اتصالات زرقاء ببكري ورمضان والتش ومحمد الرشيد، هواء ساي.. وبعضها شغل سماسرة وأرزقية الله لا تبارك فيهم.... 
â–ھï¸ڈفلا تقعوا في فخهم يرحمكم الله..
â–ھï¸ڈأخي شداد.... لجنة المسابقات لو بقت (حاوي)؛ لن تستطيع تكملة بقية مباريات الدوري الممتاز في 22 يوماً.. خاصة وأن الأجواء تنذر بالمزيد من الأمطار والسيول والأمراض.  
â–ھï¸ڈالقرار الأصوب إلغاء الموسم.. واعتماد الأندية التي احتلت المراكز الأربعة الأولى في الموسم الماضي، لتمثلنا مجدداً في البطولتين الأفريقيتين القادمتين..
â–ھï¸ڈمنذ عام 1960م، وحتى يومنا هذا؛ وأنا أتابع كرة القدم السودانية متابعة دقيقة لصيقة.. وطوال هذه الفترة ما لاقاني مجلس عكليتة ودمو تقيل زي مجلس المريخ الحالي!!
â–ھï¸ڈلا منسجم مع نفسو.. ولا منسجم مع جماهيرو.. ولا معروف رئيسه من عضوه..
â–ھï¸ڈحاجة ما مفهومة على الإطلاق..
â–ھï¸ڈربنا يهديهو ويتحفنا باستقالة تريحه وتريحنا.. وتفتح الباب لاستقرار الأوضاع في نادينا العظيم.. 
â–ھï¸ڈفي الوقت الذي توقعنا فيه صدور قرار من لجنة الطوارئ الصحية بتمديد حظر النشاط الرياضي بسبب العواصف والأمطار والسيول التي تضرب في بلادنا هذه الأيام.. إذا بها تصدر قراراً بعودة النشاط الرياضي..!!
â–ھï¸ڈوالغريب أن وزارة الصحة الاتحادية التي أعلنت حالة الطوارئ لمدة ثلاثة أشهر بسبب السيول والأمطار.. وحذّرت من احتمال ظهور أمراض خطيرة في مقبل الأيام؛ عضو أساسي في لجنة الطوارئ الصحية.. فكيف تعلن وزارة الصحة حالة الطوارئ في البلاد.. وتصدر لجنة الطوارئ قراراً مضاداً، تسمح فيه باستئناف النشاط الرياضي؟؟!!
â–ھï¸ڈعندما كانت الأوضاع طبيعية، وطالب الاتحاد العام بالسماح له باستئناف النشاط الرياضي، جاملت لجنة الطوارئ الصحية وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية، ورفضت رغم موافقتها الأولى.. 
â–ھï¸ڈالآن وبلادنا تحيط بها العواصف والأمطار والسيول من كل جانب.. ومهددة بالغرق، تصدر لجنة الطوارئ هذا القرار الغريب، وتسمح باستئناف الأنشطة الرياضية!!
â–ھï¸ڈالخبر الذي بثه الزميل الكبير أبوبكر الماحي في موقع الاتحاد العام، عن اللقاء الذي تم بين عدد من أعضاء مجلس المريخ، وبين قادة الاتحاد العام، وردت فيه بعض التفاصيل المريبة..
â–ھï¸ڈمثلاً..... جاء في الخبر: (تم التأكيد على قيام الجمعية العمومية يوم الثالث من أكتوبر المقبل، لتأكيد إجازة النظام الأساسي)..
â–ھï¸ڈكيف يعني تأكيد إجازة النظام.. وليس إجازة النظام الأساسي..؟؟
â–ھï¸ڈتأكيد إجازة النظام الأساسي يعني أنه مجاز ويحتاج للتأكيد.. بينما الصحيح أن النظام الأساسي غير مجاز أصلاً من قبل الاتحاد لأسباب فصلتها من قبل، لجنته القانونية، وبالتالي يجب طرحه للنقاش في الجمعية العمومية القادمة، لإجازته.. 
â–ھï¸ڈوأيضاً...... لم يرد في الخبر أي تأكيد على إبطال الجمعية العمومية السابقة، للأسباب كذا وكذا، واعتبارها وكأنها لم تكن حسب ما صرح به رئيس اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد مولانا محمد جلال.. ليثبت أن ما صدر عنها باطل..
â–ھï¸ڈثالثاً وهو الأهم، لم يرد في الخبر، أي ذكر لمذكرة سحب الثقة التي سلّم عدد من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية، نسخة منها لمجلس المريخ، ونسخة لمجلس الاتحاد العام!!! 
â–ھï¸ڈمن حق هؤلاء الأعضاء أن يعرفوا مصيرها طالما أن المطلب الذي ورد فيها؛ حق من حقوقهم القانونية بنص النظام الأساسي..
â–ھï¸ڈخلاصة القول.... لقاء أعضاء مجلس المريخ بقادة الاتحاد لم يأت بجديد، إن لم يكن ولّد الشكوك في أن مجلس المريخ يعد لطبخة جديدة تمكّنه من إجازة نفس النظام الأساسي السابق..
â–ھï¸ڈختاماً.. لا تنسوا إخوتي وأبنائي الصفوة... بعد غد السبت بإذن الله موعد الوقفة الاحتجاجية السلمية أمام مكاتب الاتحاد العام.. 
â–ھï¸ڈوليكن المطلب الأول لهذه الوقفة، رفض مخرجات اللقاء الأخير بين المجلس والاتحاد..
â–ھï¸ڈالمطلب الثاني ضرورة الرد على مذكرة سحب الثقة، بعد أن رفض مجلس المريخ التجاوب معها................ وكان الله يحب المحسنين..
â–ھï¸ڈوكفى.
*

----------

